# Cleveland PhoTog!



## douglasthedj (Jun 1, 2014)

Im trying to gain some likes for my local area Cleveland family photography business...
If Im in the right place, please give my business facebook page a "like" and I would gladly return the favor...

www.facebook.com/defpiks

If im not in the right place, im sorry, you can delete me or move me but help me get to the right spot!!

Thanks everyone, cheers!

Doug Wolfe


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 1, 2014)

:cheers:

Cute kids


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 1, 2014)

Doug, wouldn't you be better served marketing to families in Cleveland, rather than to photographers whom a majority are not in your area?


----------



## douglasthedj (Jun 1, 2014)

No bitterjeweler. I didn't come here to get business. I came here to gain likes for our page which in return would help the credibility to gain clients in my area.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 1, 2014)

Makes sense.

How long have you been doing family portraiture?


----------

